# What vehicle to import into Mexico?



## tftimm (Nov 3, 2010)

I am looking at a job opportunity near Zacatecas, MX and I am beginning to ask questions relevant to a potential relocation to that area.

I currently have a 2004 Lexus that I drive in Texas and drive into northern Mexico when we visit my wife's family. Having said that, should I feel comfortable driving that vehicle down to the Zacatecas area, more specifically Fresnillo?

The other option is to buy a second vehicle. I want a comfortable car/SUV with room that is reliable. I do not want a beater that can brake down in Mexico. I want a reliable vehicle. I am considering the following:

1) Keep the Lexus, put a great alarm on it, and take a chance
2) Trade in the Lexus and maybe get an older model Toyota Land Cruiser, Tacoma, etc. It has to have 4 doors and room to bring things back and forth from the States
3) Get a larger car, though I like being up a little higher and have steel around me with the SUV

I also owe on the Lexus. It only has 63K miles on it and has been a solid vehicle for me and my family. One of the guys down there has a 2010 Nissan Frontier Crew Cab, black, the other has a 2001 Chevrolet Malibu.

What are your thoughts? I will not be traveling through Mexico with the job.

Thoughts?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Why trade? If you like what you have, bring it with you. The only concern might be the availability of service, so investigate what is under that 'Lexus skin', that is available in Mexico.


----------



## tftimm (Nov 3, 2010)

It uses most of the same parts as the Toyota Highlander, in terms of oil/air filters, etc. It is the same 3.3L Toyota engine.

I don't want to trade, although I have always like a Land Cruiser and they seem to be bulletproof.

I know I'd stick out like a sore thumb, but at the same time, my front windows have no tint and I have minor tint on the rear windows so people will quickly know that I am an American and not a threat to anyone.

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

If the Land Cruiser *was bulletproof* I would get one.........


----------



## tftimm (Nov 3, 2010)

That would be nice...haha...I guess I mean very reliable, probably should have been more specific...


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

My point is that you should see if the equivalent vehicle was sold in Mexico. Toyota is new to Mexico; 2003, I think, but I don't know what models they sold here.


----------



## bournemouth (May 15, 2007)

RVGRINGO said:


> My point is that you should see if the equivalent vehicle was sold in Mexico. Toyota is new to Mexico; 2003, I think, but I don't know what models they sold here.


Can you have a foreign plated vehicle with a work permit?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

As I understand it:
If you have a 'no inmigrante' (FM3) visa, Yes.
If you have an 'inmigrante' (FM2) visa, No.


----------

